# RC addicts......



## TigerCoastal (May 29, 2011)

So i have been into RC years before i got into herps, have always had electric cars, 2 wheel drive, 4 wheel drive, on road and off road. As i got older i moved up to the smaller nitro cars and for the last few years i have been running a Hobao Hyper 7 tq sport, upgraded to a Go-Extreme GX-7R last year, GV Beltcrusher Truggy, and a drift car built out of spares that i mashed together (nitro engine x electric diffs = dead). Have just started having a bit of a play with the heli's and boats, but i love my cars, even though i am getting sick of playing around with the nitro's. I have just started a second job working in my local hobby shop in the workshop, and on my first day i walked out with a secondhand 1:5 monstertruck! I was going to get a new one, but this one has a 28cc engine, where as the new ones have a 23cc as well as some other go-fast bits (tuned exhaust, 2 speed box, heavier servo's), but it does need a little bit of work. It needs new transfer gears as the adjustment was out and they have chewed teeth, and maybe a new body as the one on it is a little (lot) cracked. 

Post up pics/vids of your nitro/2stroke toys and once i get mine going i'll put up some pics of that. And which do you prefer and why: Electric, Nitro, or 2 Stroke??


----------



## snakes123 (May 29, 2011)

I got one for my birthday, i never drove it, it was to fast so i didnt want to brake it. Its petrol, goes 100k/ph and 4wd i think


----------



## TigerCoastal (May 29, 2011)

lol...the more you drive them, the more you will realise that if you bring the car home in one piece, especially if your not on a track, its been a good day. I've spent more on replacement parts than i have for the car on my beltcrusher, thats my play around car, the hyper was a track car so didnt break alot on that, but when you start using bmx and moto jumps for some fun you break alot of different things


----------



## MatE (May 29, 2011)

1/5th scale monster truck would be awesome any pics?I used to run nitro R/C but sadly it was stolen,but thats another story.I did have a hyper 7 & 8 running .28's.And a 1/8 on road nitro with a .28 as well,dam it was fast lol.I do love the smell of nitro in the morning.But ive gone lipo and im into rock crawling now.I dont break as much gear any more maybe im not trying hard enough tho lol.


----------



## Juz92 (May 29, 2011)

My old nextdoor neighbour had a nitro when I was about 9 or 10, and was driving it up and down the street... so, I asked if I could have a go... I ended up crashing it into a gutter and broke the wheel off


----------



## TigerCoastal (May 29, 2011)

MatE no pics yet, have got it in pieces giving it an overhaul, fired it up and ran it around the back yard for 2 mins before the neighbours came out complaining about the noise!! But couldnt get good drive as the diff gear had been chewed but still ripped the grass up  Have been thinking about the rock crawlers they look like a bit of fun, and have had 3 of them bought into the shop this weekend for a few parts so there must be some good local spots to take them, or maybe they just cant drive!

Juz, have done the same thing myself, but it was my car and i was 21-22 showing off to my mates going flat out up and down the street with my first nitro and the battery in the receiver died, hit the gutter doing around 60, ripped both wheels off one side, smashed the front diff off, cracked the cooling fins on the head, and killed the steering servo......all part of the fun


----------



## kawasakirider (May 29, 2011)

I've spent thousands on RC. 

First was a hyper 7
Then a savage .25 LE 3 speed





Then I bought a revo, I spent a LOT on that, as soon as I pulled it out of the box I put a picco .26 in it, and modded the hell out of it




That thing would pull the front end up when it hit second gear

Then I built another revo with an RB .323, not as fast as the picco, but still enough to pull the fronts up when it hit second





Now I have a jammin X1 CRT with a BCE PJ2R titanium chassis (very rare) and a bunch of Dace MFG stuff, a few engines etc, it's for sale, comes with 2 engines, starter box, 2 pro chassis, one brand new, TONS of spares, 4 bodies, one airbrushed worth a couple hundred, 2.4ghz radio and a bunch of other stuff.









I had a blade CX2 heli, quite fun but I'll eventually go to something larger





I also have an AE Tc5 that's completely carbon fiber and set up for drift running 5000 mah lipo's.





Each one of my set ups above have a couple of grand in them (the Jammin and picco revo have quite a bit more), except for the Hyper 7 and the helicopter.


----------



## lazylizzy (May 29, 2011)

my first and only first place trophy was won racing nitro rc cars  hehe only thing i can say i have accomplished. will have to get them out of the shed and dust them off


----------



## kawasakirider (May 29, 2011)

MatE said:


> 1/5th scale monster truck would be awesome any pics?I used to run nitro R/C but sadly it was stolen,but thats another story.I did have a hyper 7 & 8 running .28's.And a 1/8 on road nitro with a .28 as well,dam it was fast lol.I do love the smell of nitro in the morning.But ive gone lipo and im into rock crawling now.I dont break as much gear any more maybe im not trying hard enough tho lol.



Is that a hitec 5995tg or 7995tg? Great servo's, I use them. Expensive, though lol.


----------



## JAS101 (May 30, 2011)

iv been into RC cars the the last 20+ years , heres my latest .
its a HPI 5SC SS , running a couple of option parts . a DDM 27.2cc race port engine , DDM steel gears , JETPRO Silenced pipe , and other bits and peices i cant think of .
Iam using Hitec Digital servos , Futaba 4PK trans/reciver . i havnt even ran a full tank through it yet . witch is pretty pathetic when i do nothing for a living lol.


----------



## kawasakirider (May 30, 2011)

JAS101 said:


> iv been into RC cars the the last 20+ years , heres my latest .
> its a HPI 5SC SS , running a couple of option parts . a DDM 27.2cc race port engine , DDM steel gears , JETPRO Silenced pipe , and other bits and peices i cant think of .
> Iam using Hitec Digital servos , Futaba 4PK trans/reciver . i havnt even ran a full tank through it yet . witch is pretty pathetic when i do nothing for a living lol.
> View attachment 202684
> ...


 Daves is so cheap compared to Aussie prices, hey? I really want a 5t with a skopod 60 in it lol.


----------



## Tristan (May 30, 2011)

i have a HPI Baja SS 26cc with a few upgrades custom exhaust and a few other parts, i don't have any pics of mine but looks something like below


----------



## TigerCoastal (May 30, 2011)

Kawasakirider you've got/had some mad as toys there, ever thought about a twin engine nitro? One of my mates used to have a custom built, full alloy, twin engined, 1:8 truggy, this thing was ballistic! 3 speed box, would flip on its lid changing into 3rd if you didnt back off a bit. Only down fall was the running costs, twice as much nitro....

Jas101 whats the 5SC go like? Does it handle much different to a buggy/truggy?


----------



## bigfella77 (May 30, 2011)

Losi 8 2.0 buggy and truggy. With .21 and .28 engines
Savage x with Axial .28 rr spec 2 engine
Robitronic BR-50 sc truck with a .28 engine.
Honey Bee King 3 6ch chopper that I cant fly.


----------



## Just_Plain_Nuts (May 30, 2011)

kawasakirider said:


> I've spent thousands on RC.
> 
> First was a hyper 7
> Then a savage .25 LE 3 speed
> ...


 

Is that last one an FSR Bullet? I used to run one of those but I drove it really hard in comps and used to rip apart CV's all the time. The rep got me a set of new upgraded stronger ones and said I wont break these......well let's say he was surprised...I almost won the state titles in open class with a custom car I built, turned a 1/10 formula into a 1/12 lemans car that was spastic, it used to break out into donuts at 60kmh if I hit full throttle. Anyway I was a lap ahead with a lap to go, big crash and snapped the car in half. I managed to crawl home for 3rd place. It was a classic car that in its life tore another car in half, almost broke a marshals shin and ultimately was banned from the track. Good times. I liked it when we used to practice in the local carpark and kids would come past with their dads and be like "Daddy daddy I want one of those" where he would come up and ask what something like that is worth. After being told they cost around $2500 he replies "you're not having one of those"


----------



## JAS101 (May 30, 2011)

kawasakirider said:


> Daves is so cheap compared to Aussie prices, hey? I really want a 5t with a skopod 60 in it lol.


 
yeah i ended up buying another 2 sets of wheels from DDM because they were cheaper then buying one set from AUS.



TigerCoastal said:


> Jas101 whats the 5SC go like? Does it handle much different to a buggy/truggy?


 it seems to go ok , i havnt touched the needles as its still on its first tank - as for handling i dont know the closest its seen grass or dirt is going down my footpath lol . i might get time this week to put another tank of fuel through it then see what power and what it handles like on grass/dirt.


----------



## Justdriftnby (May 30, 2011)

I have 3 Bajas, a 5B running a stock head 26cc and a few trick bits all set up for speedway, a nutty 5B set up with a 30.5cc 2 speed, billit diff and gearbox, adjustable shocks, tuned exhaust and lots of money spent on it and the newest is a Baja 5T with a 29cc, Billit diff and gearbox and already in a thousand bits getting a full rebuild, we have 9 of these in the family and make sure we get out at least once a week.

A few random pics


----------



## dangles (May 30, 2011)

I've raced nitro and electric onroad competitively, 1/12pan 1/10 tourer( both nitro and electric) and 1/8 nitro. Of all I enjoyed the 1/8 the best. Had a worked novarossi 21 and at moorebank was radar tested at 130km/h just after entry into turn 1 which is a full noise sweeper. Unfortunately I started full time employment with a hobby shop which somewhat killed the passion I had for RC. As for aus prices, I could get stuff os Inc shipping for less than wholesale here


----------



## kawasakirider (May 30, 2011)

TigerCoastal said:


> Kawasakirider you've got/had some mad as toys there, ever thought about a twin engine nitro? One of my mates used to have a custom built, full alloy, twin engined, 1:8 truggy, this thing was ballistic! 3 speed box, would flip on its lid changing into 3rd if you didnt back off a bit. Only down fall was the running costs, twice as much nitro....
> 
> Jas101 whats the 5SC go like? Does it handle much different to a buggy/truggy?



Nah mate, I'm more into things that are functional. Twin engine nitro's can work, but there is no point really. They can end up fighting each other if the tune on each engine isn't basically exactly the same. Btw mate, if your mates car has a 3 speed box it's not a truggy. An *uggy needs to have a centre diff 

Stein_enclosures
The last one is a team associated tc5 with a brushless lipo setup. It's all carbon fibre and set up for drift. 

The tc5 and the truggy have a few grand all up in them, I'm trying to get rid of them.

The hpi bajas don't handle like nitro's, once they're in the air they don't respond to throttle inputs properly, but they are awesome. I really want a 5T. You need to spend a fair bit on them to make them tough though.... Turtle racing clutch set up, Clutch bell mod, decent radio for a kill switch, limiting straps, and the list goes on. They are awesome though.


----------



## TigerCoastal (May 30, 2011)

Dangles, doing it full time would kill the fun in it, i only do as many hours a week as is necessary so that i dont loose the love of it. Also being able to take the work home and do it when it suits me helps.

Kawasakirider, the tune is a big issue with the twins, but i found this one handled so sweet, the balance it had was better than anything else i have driven! I didnt think that the bajas would be as good as a nitro in the air, slower spool-up, more weight etc. was more thinking on the ground handling

Justdriftnby looks like you and your family know how to get out and have some fun! I need to get out and find some bigger spots that are more suitable for the bigger stuff. I have some good spots with big jumps for the nitro's, but there's not enough space to get the big ones wound up, and the few people i know with a "motocross" track have them running through trees, maybe some of the old quarrys here would be worth checking out.


----------



## DanNG (May 30, 2011)

used to be into it years ago.. can't get over the performance per dollar people are getting these days with brushless/LIPO set ups..


----------



## Tristan (May 30, 2011)

Justdriftnby said:


> I have 3 Bajas, a 5B running a stock head 26cc and a few trick bits all set up for speedway, a nutty 5B set up with a 30.5cc 2 speed, billit diff and gearbox, adjustable shocks, tuned exhaust and lots of money spent on it and the newest is a Baja 5T with a 29cc, Billit diff and gearbox and already in a thousand bits getting a full rebuild, we have 9 of these in the family and make sure we get out at least once a week.
> 
> what happened to the front right tire?
> 
> the Baja's are pretty awesome cars hey, i was stoked when i got mine how do you go with the 30cc's? i hear they are quite nuts


----------



## kawasakirider (May 30, 2011)

Tristan said:


> what happened to the front right tire?


 
The hub carrier snapped. It's not a genuine hpi, rovan/king motor use poorer materials and they're more prone to breaking. They are interchangeable with hpi parts and even better, rpm parts. Small modifications need to be done because the fit and finish on the clones isn't as good, but all the upgrades can be put on them.


----------



## Justdriftnby (May 30, 2011)

The 5t with the broken lower arm was a HPI 5b but my nephew put a 5t conversion kit on it (the5b next to it is acuallly almost bent in half) , if you see how far/hard we push them they always come home in bits, run until they go no more is about it. It doesnt matter what amount of money you spend on them bottom line is that they are just plastic, I have started replacing parts with the RPM nylon range and that seems to be stronger. My 30.5 is beyond a joke, totally useless because the front is never on the ground but still alot of fun in the sand.


----------



## Albs (May 30, 2011)

*RC PLane*

I have had many r/c cars over the years but my main interest is with the planes. I have been flying them for nearly 20 years now and I currently compete in an australian wide competition called imac. This stands for International miniature aircraft club. This involves flying various types of aerobatic manouvres and being judged.

The plane is a composite Extra 330 all painted in the composite moulds. It has a 3.1m wingspan which makes it about 40% of the size of the real one. It is powered by a 170cc twin cylinder two stroke engine. The electrics are all JR/Spektrum. These include 8 JR 36kg high voltage servos, a 12ch powerbox royal spektrum and various other batteries etc... All guided by a JR 12x 2.4gig radio. Total cost about 12-14k

I also have other smaller planes around the 30cc size, but this is my pride and joy!!


----------



## TigerCoastal (May 30, 2011)

Albs, can see why thats your pride and joy. Just out of curiosity, how many planes have you destroyed over the years? Flight is something that i am only just starting to get into and have "flown" a Trex450, hovered and a small figure 8 3-4' off the ground with 3d flight disabled, but am not confident that i wont destroy 10-15 planes/heli's while learning to fly properly.


----------



## bigfella77 (May 30, 2011)

TigerCoastal said:


> Albs, can see why thats your pride and joy. Just out of curiosity, how many planes have you destroyed over the years? Flight is something that i am only just starting to get into and have "flown" a Trex450, hovered and a small figure 8 3-4' off the ground with 3d flight disabled, but am not confident that i wont destroy 10-15 planes/heli's while learning to fly properly.



Haha, yep Tiger ive destroyed a few 4 ch choppers and bent my 6ch to the point were my limited skills cant fix it. Even more expensive than herps as far as interests go.


----------



## Albs (May 30, 2011)

TigerCoastal said:


> Albs, can see why thats your pride and joy. Just out of curiosity, how many planes have you destroyed over the years? Flight is something that i am only just starting to get into and have "flown" a Trex450, hovered and a small figure 8 3-4' off the ground with 3d flight disabled, but am not confident that i wont destroy 10-15 planes/heli's while learning to fly properly.


 
I crashed a few early days just being stupid and over confident!! I have been very lucky over the the years though. If you are using good quality gear and you dont fly beyond your capabilities then very rare to havea crash at the level I fly now. I was flying choppers for a while too, but I always go back to the big gas powered planes. The good thing with this one is I get about 10 min out of a 1.5lt tank but it is only two stroke fuel at 50-1 sp pretty cheap to run. The best thing for learning to fly choppers or anything for that matter is a good quality sim. Something like Phoinex v3 or realflight G5 are amazing and very life like. The phoinex one is availble now for about $230 with a DX5 radio.



bigfella77 said:


> Haha, yep Tiger ive destroyed a few 4 ch choppers and bent my 6ch to the point were my limited skills cant fix it. Even more expensive than herps as far as interests go.




Hey bigfella77 just noticed you are from maitland. I'm not sure if you have flown at the club but would you happen to know Pundi/Paul Moustrides? He is one of the guys I fly with pretty often from over there.


----------



## TigerCoastal (May 30, 2011)

Have been looking at the sims but wasnt sure if they were worth the outlay, or if they were just a crappy video game with an expensive controler... my mrs would hate it even more if i had one of them would be able to play for hours more...lol


----------



## kawasakirider (May 30, 2011)

I'd hate to crash one of those, Albs. I'll see if I can find the video, there's a 1/2 scale or something on youtube that crashes violently. I think it's meant to be worth over 100 grand, lol.


----------



## bigfella77 (May 31, 2011)

Nah sorry Albs, I only crash in my backyard. I do get to the rc car track a bit. Maybe I should go to the rcairfield and get some tips from the pros.


----------



## MatE (Jun 1, 2011)

kawasakirider said:


> Is that a hitec 5995tg or 7995tg? Great servo's, I use them. Expensive, though lol.


 Yes its the 7995tg.I love the amount of torque it has, as these crawlers have some serious grip.Its great to see the amount of toys people have,but darn it gets expensive.


----------



## timantula (Jun 1, 2011)

i'll post some pics soon but ive have a rather large collection on rc's, boats,planes,cars,buggys,helis. but my favs are the kyosho infernos i have 5 of them. and 2 savage ss. witch im not so kean on... and my brushless tamiya trf415msxx mre.


----------



## kawasakirider (Jun 1, 2011)

If you want to get rid of one of the savages, Timantula, let me know.

I miss mine, the only thing I could fault was the plastic diff cups (obviously they're alloy in the SS) warped WAY too easy, even with the lame S .25.

*ANYONE WANNA BUY MY TRUGGY SET UP?*


----------



## bigfella77 (Jun 2, 2011)

I put an Axial .28 in my Savage x, was crazy then it tore the gearbox out.


----------



## timantula (Jun 2, 2011)

heres a few of my non shelf queens




here a moody 1/8th sprint car.... not many of these around now.


----------



## TigerCoastal (Jun 11, 2011)

got a new one today, and its something that hasnt been posted in the thread yet. Dude came into the shop today and swapped it for a 1:10 Smartech Sahara and 2.4GHz Controller/Reciever....













and for the people who cant judge size....


----------



## Jackrabbit (Jun 11, 2011)

snakes123 said:


> I got one for my birthday, i never drove it, it was to fast so i didnt want to brake it. Its petrol, goes 100k/ph and 4wd i think


 
sounds like the car I drive


----------



## dadaman (Jun 12, 2011)

I race on Road 1/10th. I am a team driver for Tokyo Optional Hobby Parts racing a Photon.
I also race a B44.1 and a 22 at St Ives in Stock 2wd and Mod 4wd. I recently brought a Dogfighter YZ10 870c (the one with the roof scoop) which I compete in vintage racing.


----------



## TigerCoastal (Jul 1, 2011)

dadaman, wish you were are bit closer would hit you up for a few hints and tips  Have you got any tires that you prefer for hard packed damp dirt?

Ok here's one for the racer's/modder's, i've just got my hands on a GS Racing Avenger Storm Mk2 that i am setting up for a bit of club level racing. Currently it runs a GS-B03 (.21), but i also have a GS-R25MT (.25) and a Pro-28 (.28). I can also get a Go-21 (.21) which has a heat sink around 1/3 bigger than the B03 but is a race spec engine. Which would you recommend, keeping in mind that i want to maintain the weight distribution and center of gravity of the buggy?

Here's some pics of it so far. Have changed the rear wing, runs blue-bird high speed heat-sinked servo's, triple chamber GS Racing tuned pipe, only has stock rubber on while i am tuning and playing around with it, but have a set of viper's and a set of dog bones for the track.


----------



## Reptile_Lover (Jul 2, 2011)

hear is my rc chopper i got 1 week ago, 49" long when put together, gave it a quick test the other day in the back yard to make sure it was working well, gonna take it some were 1 day to give it a fly, also got a mini rc chopper but atm it keeps swirling in the air so need to fix it tho not to sure whats wrong with it it starts off fine tll about 4 secs later then it go's crazy


----------



## TigerCoastal (Jul 2, 2011)

reptile lover, try gently lifting the lower blades at their mount, 9 times out of 10 they have put the mount on a little hard and they are just binding, slowing the rotation of the blades causing you to "spin out" Have had a few bought into the shop doing the same thing that are brand new and have fixed them using this method


----------



## cosmicwolf4 (Jul 2, 2011)

My partner drives 1/5 MCD here in SA, he also works in a purely R/C shop. There is a 1/5 club at Monarto that is just starting the race season if anyone is interested. PM me for details on events if you want info. 
It's well set up and has a drivers stand and also a camping area for those who come from interstate


----------



## Danger_Mouse (Jul 2, 2011)

Here's pics of my housemates RC, he's built it from the ground up.


----------



## Reptile_Lover (Jul 2, 2011)

TigerCoastal said:


> reptile lover, try gently lifting the lower blades at their mount, 9 times out of 10 they have put the mount on a little hard and they are just binding, slowing the rotation of the blades causing you to "spin out" Have had a few bought into the shop doing the same thing that are brand new and have fixed them using this method


cheers mate ill give it a go, it was fine when i got it but was a tad unstable so i pulled it apart to fix it and made it worse, ill deff give that a try now and see how it go's, i think the mount is fixed to it tho you cant move it


----------



## TigerCoastal (Jul 2, 2011)

the mount is just pressed on and held in place by friction/tension from the plastic. Hold under the bottom of the chopper pinching the gears to hold them still while twisting and lifting the blades.... hope i explained it so you can understand


----------



## Reptile_Lover (Jul 3, 2011)

TigerCoastal said:


> the mount is just pressed on and held in place by friction/tension from the plastic. Hold under the bottom of the chopper pinching the gears to hold them still while twisting and lifting the blades.... hope i explained it so you can understand


 yeah mate understand it, did it and its still doing it, i think it might be time to buy a new 1, didn't want to only brought it last month, might try taking everything apart but the frame and put it together, i have another chopper the same that the remote broke for and the battery is no good so i pulled it apart for spares so ill but my new 1 back together with parts from that as that 1 was fine till the remote and battery stopped working, anything else i could try before that mate or is is no good


----------



## TigerCoastal (Jul 3, 2011)

Might just be a slightly dodgy one. I had one that was doing the same thing and no matter what I did I couldn't get it to fly right and I had a few in pieces. Mashed them together using different blades and a body from a different brand and it worked. Some brands are better than others.


----------



## Reptile_Lover (Jul 3, 2011)

TigerCoastal said:


> Might just be a slightly dodgy one. I had one that was doing the same thing and no matter what I did I couldn't get it to fly right and I had a few in pieces. Mashed them together using different blades and a body from a different brand and it worked. Some brands are better than others.


ill try and mix all the parts around and if i cant get it working ill buy a new 1, was never really stable after it went forward it would sway from side to side a little


----------



## dylan-rocks (Jul 13, 2011)

hey, im new to rc racing and i was woundering if anyone could tell me if the ''baja 260S rc car on hobbyking''(not alowed to link advertsing reasons) is good for a noob or not? lol


----------

